# Which canon 70-200L ?



## xarfaxus (Jan 19, 2011)

Which canon 70-200 wolud you get?

Ok 70-200 f2.8 with IS is way to expensive for me, so i have to decide between F4 with IS and f2.8 without is? (maybe f4 without IS?)

I plan to shoot portraits and little alndsccape with it...

maybe f2.8 because of shallow depth of field?


----------



## Canon Man (Jan 19, 2011)

I chose F/2.8 and never been happier. It's super bright and fast. You can pick one up for under $1,000 in near mint condition.

I also bought a replica thermos of f/4 lens. So I technically have and like them both.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 19, 2011)

i've got the f/4 without IS and i really like it. it's not too often i shoot it at f/4 though.

got it for CDN$650 on eBay so it's easier on the pocketbook than the 2.8 but still just as good optically.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

I went with the 2.8 L IS version, because I didn't want to regret purchasing a cheaper one and being stuck in a situation where the F2.8 & IS are needed.

Of course, that was the original version and it was only $1700.  Now the newer & better version of the 2.8 L IS, is $2400 or something like that.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought a mint 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS  mk1 for $1300.


----------



## rhino123 (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a 70-200 f4L IS and loved it to bits. It is not as heavy and massive as the f2.8 (for me, weigh is a big factor too).


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have the f/4, non-IS version.

From what I've heard, they are all pretty much equal, optically.


----------



## dantambok (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a 70-200mm 2.8 and it`s great, esp for portraits


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up the 70-200 2.8 IS MkI a few weeks after the MkII came out and a camera store was getting rid of the MkI they had in stock... $1700 with a B+W filter, taxes and all.

Do I regret it?  Not a bit.  I've had times where the IS was needed and I shoot events and low light things with it so the 2.8 is key.  And portraits?  Oh man... shooting at 2.8 and in the 125mm range is just sweeeet for the bokeh.

Yes its heavier, but I use a monopod for sports and have black rapid strap for when I carry it.  No pain, no gain.

I wouldnt trade it for the f/4


----------



## xarfaxus (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks ppl 

So i think i'm gonna get non IS f2.8


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 20, 2011)

IS or non-IS is alot about how you hold your lenses and have steady hands.  Mine aren't steady.  Friend of mine was in the military and never shakes...he can shoot at very low shutter speeds without IS.

A rule of thumb is that your shutter speed should be 1/max lens focal lenght to avoid camera shake.  So you need to shoot a 70-200 at a shutter of 1/200 to avoid camera shake.  Or shoot a 24-70 at 1/70 to avoid camera shake.  

But again, very dependant on your personal shooting style


----------



## xarfaxus (Jan 20, 2011)

well i have steady hands...
but thing that bothers me is that non IS f2.8 is like 20 years old.

i mean, are they sharp and i never know if i'll have to shoot in low light conditions without tripod.

but! i dont know how good bokeh does f4 makes, i want portraits to be good.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 70-200 f4 L ... Its a really good lens with really high feedbacks. Down side is , It doesnt have IS and I have been is situations in which I wished I had an IS.

Mikel


----------

